# Need help setting NULL values in phpMyAdmin!



## kmcamara (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm building a database in phpMyAdmin. In one of my tables, I need the ability to set one of the fields Process ID to NULL. I already have my table populated with data (over 9,000 rows).

I forgot to switch the NOT NULL to NULL under the Structure tab before I imported my data.

My data had the word NULL typed in the spot where I need it to register as _NULL_ in phpMyAdmin. When I went back and switched the NOT NULL to NULL it did not change the value of these cells. What is showing up when I browse the table is that the word "NULL" appears in the field but it it's value isn't actually _NULL_. (This is depicted by the word _NULL_ appearing in italics when you browse the table, as well as having the NULL box checked when you go to edit a specific row in a table.)

Does anyone know how I can change all of these text NULL entries to the actual value _NULL_ without having to go through 9,000 rows of data checking the NULL box on each one? Possibly a SQL query?

p.s. I tried deleating a row and re-importing it after I already changed the NOT NULL to NULL under the Structure tab and it didn't change the value either.

Thanks for your help!


----------

